# Chao Thread



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

RAISAN
DYAN
EVOLVAN
MATAN

We need one of these. Discuss Chao. If you don't know what a Chao is help yourself by playing SA:2.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

I loved the Chao....
So...Goddamn...Cute!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

I miss Chaos.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I miss Chaos.


Chao is plural for Chao. No S.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great.
Its a Singular and Plural word :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to dig out SA2B and play it. I NEED TO GET MY CHAOS ANGEL CHAO.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

IF i want to see Chao i get Sonic Heros out or boot up my VBA


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> IF i want to see Chao i get Sonic Heros out or boot up my VBA


You can't raise Chao in Sonic Heroes.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT
but i can just use Team Amy and play as cream...or cheese....the chao is Cheese right? its been WAY to long since i played.
Yay for the Flying peeps


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one cares about Cheese. Raising Chao is what makes SA2 one of the best games of all time.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 11, 2010)

Has chao done a reincarnation yet?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could never understand how to do it :s
then i felt dumb because i couldnt figure it out buy my friends could


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Has chao done a reincarnation yet?


All of my chao have been reincarnated at least once.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Has chao done a reincarnation yet?


I've had a couple in the Hero Garden.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to put two my chao in school, when they would learned to play instruments.
Then when I put them in the garden, it used to be like a mini band.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos are awesome, if in any new sonic game they return the chao garden I'll probably instantly buy it  .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Chaos are awesome, if in any new sonic game they return the chao garden I'll probably instantly buy it  .


Same, even if it has that awful Werehog.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 11, 2010)

My friends chao did that white formation thing and it disappeared :S

I like that karate game with the Chaos


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 11, 2010)

djman900 said:
			
		

> My friends chao did that white formation thing and it disappeared :S
> 
> I like that karate game with the Chaos


Yea!
And the little races they would have inside the cave in the Chao Garden..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

djman900 said:
			
		

> My friends chao did that white formation thing and it disappeared :S
> 
> I like that karate game with the Chaos


Was it gray? If so, that was death. Like, forever death.

And the Karate Game is awesome, I think my Chao was close to beating expert before it reincarnated.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

Those were the only reason I ever played Sonic Battle Adventure 2 or whatever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much it pisses me off when I see people type "Chaos" when they're talking about more than one Chao. XD

There's a big difference.

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Chao</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>







<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Chaos</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>






The plural form of Chao is the same as its singular form, just like "deer" and "Pok


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

I really should try to get that Dark Chao I've been striving for ...

*throws Chao at wall*


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T BRING THAT UP AGAIN

XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

After 5 chao years a chao will die or be reborn. If your chao dies it means you abused it and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

ROCKMAN NO
DO NOT THROW YOUR CHAO.
IF YOU WANT A DARK CHAO PET THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF IT WITH SHADOW, EGGMAN, OR ROUGE.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ROCKMAN NO
> DO NOT THROW YOUR CHAO.
> IF YOU WANT A DARK CHAO PET THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF IT WITH SHADOW, EGGMAN, OR ROUGE.


My friend must be evil then.

I'll use Rouge then.
Thanks.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwing your chao should only be used to remove hats.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ROCKMAN NO
> DO NOT THROW YOUR CHAO.
> IF YOU WANT A DARK CHAO PET THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF IT WITH SHADOW, EGGMAN, OR ROUGE.


WE'LL CALL PETC ON YOU.
(People for the Ethical Treatment of Chao)


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember I always used to throw the eggs at the wall to hatch any kind of Chao. D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lando is my current main. 

Zero was my best Chao running for 7 years, then... He died. I literally cried. 7 years worth of effort...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lando is my current main.
> 
> Zero was my best Chao running for 7 years, then... He died. I literally cried. 7 years worth of effort...


You can prevent that.
If you see an adult chao get in a cocoon immedietly save. Then when you go back it will still cocoon, but if it dies you can reset, then prevent it by petting it ALOT before it gets a chance to caccoon, if it isn't reborn and dies... reset and pet it even more until it is reborn.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

Too late now...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Too late now...


I know. Same thing happened to me a long time ago.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

They need to make a Sonic Adventure 3 for Wii with full Chao Gardens like Sonic Adventure 2: Battle and Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut, but with online play where you can battle and race against your friends' Chao, trade Chao and items, and visit your friends' Chao Gardens. And maybe make it so you can transfer your Chao to your DS/DSi, so you can play with them on the go. That would be AWESOME. SONIC ADVENTURE 3 NAO, PLZ.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> They need to make a Sonic Adventure 3 for Wii with full Chao Gardens like Sonic Adventure 2: Battle and Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut, but with online play where you can battle and race against your friends' Chao, trade Chao and items, and visit your friends' Chao Gardens. And maybe make it so you can transfer your Chao to your DS/DSi, so you can play with them on the go. That would be AWESOME. SONIC ADVENTURE 3 NAO, PLZ.


Actually in Japan Sonic '06 was Sonic Adventure 3.

troll_face.jpg


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no it wasn't...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

I love how you can put them inside your memory card on the dreamcast!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 11, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I love how you can put them inside your memory card on the dreamcast!


You can put them in your Game Boy Advance in the GameCube versions. =3


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

That was fun too do but i loved the memory card its so more easier too carry around!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2010)

Spike ;_; I miss ye.


----------



## Horus (Feb 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I need to dig out SA2B and play it. I NEED TO GET MY CHAOS ANGEL CHAO.


Heh, was planning on a transparent angel chao but never finished it...


----------

